# Look at this boy....Aw!



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=10130251


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, Missy Lou - this is Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, and you're going to be here soon. Hmmmmm. :w00t: 

I think Kosmo is ready for a little brother. :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I know-I was thinking abou that but there's only one of me and Kosmo is coming with me. Want to ride back with me :HistericalSmiley: He's just a doll isn't he? :wub: 



> Well, Missy Lou - this is Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, and you're going to be here soon. Hmmmmm. :w00t:
> 
> I think Kosmo is ready for a little brother. :chili: :chili:[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He sure is adorable! I certainly would fly back with you (wink wink) but I have school!! I mean, nothing on earth is like Fargo in February, right?? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope-nothing like February in Fargo :smrofl: Seriously, why can't ANY of these pups be closer (well, I do live in no man's land!) :smrofl: 



> He sure is adorable! I certainly would fly back with you (wink wink) but I have school!! I mean, nothing on earth is like Fargo in February, right?? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Nope-nothing like February in Fargo :smrofl: Seriously, why can't ANY of these pups be closer (well, I do live in no man's land!) :smrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the next time you come out, you'll have to fly solo (don't tell Kos I said that!), so you can bring a little bro or sis home with you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh boy-I think he'd be so pissed at me when I got back


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh boy-I think he'd be so pissed at me when I got back [/B]


SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Doesn't Kosmo have a sense of humor? I mean, he growls like a girl, he must be able to take a joke!! :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No you did not just say Kosmo growls like a girl :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm telling!! :smrofl: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515790
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> No you did not just say Kosmo growls like a girl :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm telling!! :smrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *LOVE* how he growls!!! Remember?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oLkFrbAYK4o


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That video still cracks me up :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...that little boy is adorable! :wub: I agree...Kosmo needs a brother!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kos could teach him how to growl and play nice (unlike a certain little female we both know... :brownbag: ).


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-Bonnie just really loves her mommy.  



> Kos could teach him how to growl and play nice (unlike a certain little female we both know... :brownbag: ).[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Aw-Bonnie just really loves her mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so sweet. And a liar - she's a monster. :brownbag: :w00t: :blush:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Gena! I clicked on your link and sweet Poochie melted my heart!! Wow, is he ever adorable?! His personality really comes across in those photos. So...there's no way you can get this little boy? Did you show Kosmo his picture, and ask him what he thinks?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he is just too cute for words!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!! He is ADORABLE!!!! Kosmo wouls have SO much fun with a little brother!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ugh-I know-his face melted my heart too-and I'm going to be in NJ-but what do I do-I can't not bring Kosmo with me now


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Why don't you look into flying with two.....I think it can be done.....  

sorry, I'm not trying to be a trouble maker here. Just making suggestions.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmm...I thought I heard you could only have one dog per person?



> Why don't you look into flying with two.....I think it can be done.....
> 
> sorry, I'm not trying to be a trouble maker here. Just making suggestions. [/B]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:wub: OMGosh, he's soooo Adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I e-mailed them-we'll see what they say :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I e-mailed them-we'll see what they say :biggrin:[/B]


Sounds like Kosmo might be getting a lil brother!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Gena he is a little doll!! I know you can only have 2 dogs in the cabin per flight, but I wonder if you would actually buy a 2nd ticket for a 2nd seat so you could but Kosmo under one and the other under the other seat if that would work. (And maybe if the flight attendants are dog friendly, when the fasten seat belt light goes off you could put them in their carriers ON the 2nd seat.) It would be having to wrangle 2 dog carriers around the airport and on & off the plane that would be tough. But if someone took you to the airport and stayed with you til you boarded, and then someone met you right after you got off the plane, it would just be getting them on and off the plane that would be tough, but only for a little bit.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Cute Cute!!! I want another one :biggrin: 

I think you can bring two pets, you just might have to get two seats.... That could get expensive, but ...... He is adorable!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Shux again! They only adopt to NY, NJ and CT residents :bysmilie:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Shux again! They only adopt to NY, NJ and CT residents :bysmilie:[/B]


Awww its ok. :grouphug: It wasn't meant to be Gena. I'm sure you will find the perfect sibling for Kos when the timing is right.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Aw, what a bummer! I agree with Susan, it wasnt meant to be, but in no time the right fluff will come into your life at the right time!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have it on good authority that there may be a few SM'rs at this summer's NCMR picnic. Maybe just the right one will come along and paperwork could already be filed, adoption approved, and pick up at the picnic? Just a thought!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

